# Pet food RECALL...



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's another recall...

Pro-Pet Dog Food Recall


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I hope people aren't even feeding this brand even before the recall...its a allergen waiting to happen


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yea, I've never even heard of this brand, but I want to make sure people know about the recall if they are. I even posted it on FB. Something really needs to be done about all these recalls. I'm so sick of innocents pets dying over stupidity.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

IAMS and Eukanuba had one yesterday too I think


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Why can't they shut these companies down!! 3 strikes and you're out!!! Shouldn't even give them 1 strike.


----------

